# Cage rest/broken pelvis =(



## My Felix (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

My poor baby Felix somehow broke a bone in his pelvis last week & has been prescribed 4-6 weeks of cage rest. :dis

I'm hoping that others may have been through this before and can give me some insight. Since I was a kid I've never had a cat with an injury, even when we had outside cats so I'm so new to this. I feel bad because even though he seems to be taking the confinement in stride (at least currently) he looks so miserable when he looks up at me with those pretty little eyes. So, it's been about 5 days since he hurt himself and he has not tried to get up & put any weight on the back legs, is that normal? He has not had a #2 bowel movement (vet had to do an enema when she saw him) and because I'm sure it is painful he does not try to get into the litter box - he'd rather just wet himself. He doesn't even seem to want to really move too much to want to eat or drink either. He is eating but not that much. 

I do give him love multiple times a day by petting him and talking to him while he lies in the cage and I have to take him out carefully for a min every day to clean his cage & change his soiled bedding but the vet said not to take him out for too long for love until after the first week. 

When will he probably start to try and move around a bit? I'm so worried about the fact that he isn't really moving that he's going to make it worse. Is this behavior normal? 

Thank you in advance for any information you may have for me!! :2kitties


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I have had experience with MY DOG, @ 4 months old she broke BOTH of her hips, 8 weeks of crate rest was prescribed. But dogs and cats are so different when it comes to entertaining and giving meds too.

I helped her out a few times a day, I had a very thick like terry cloth robe belt sash and tied it around her flanks to help support her as she walked, she did have some nerve damage to her left back leg and it kept knuckling over, but she over came that in time. I also had to give her a stool softener ( human grade was fine, but I am sure the difference in sizes between my 90 lb dog and a cat would be different )
For the first week or two, going # 2 was a bit painful even with pain meds on board.

As for entertaining, I imagine its alot easier to entertain a pup than a cat, cats are too dignified to play like a dog ! lmao. I got my girl a bunch of bones to chew on in her crate as well as throwing in a stuffed animal. Also, to keep my dog stimulated, after bringing her in from potty trips, I would let her stay out of her crate for a bit, lay on the floor with her and tease her with her stuffed toys. I wouldnt let her get out of a laying down position, but let her chase it with her head. I also gave her massages on a daily basis to help keep her muscles loose.
Good luck !


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would say it is normal since I'm sure he is in pain and it hurts to move. Poor kitty. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Binkers (Mar 8, 2012)

I would call my vet back to notify of the ongoing "constipation". It may not be constipation but nerve damage. You may need a stool softener and/or a little anal stimulation to get things moving. Pelvic fractures can also cause damage to the sciatic nerves resulting in paralysis in one or both legs. Is he still on pain meds? Some animals refuse to move at all if they're in pain. There can be several types of pelvic fractures and without a more complete description of the fracture location(s) I'm a bit hesitant to make any further guesses as to what is going on. Did the vet ever recommend surgery? Does he move his legs at all? How about his tail? Did the vet actually say he had no neurological deficits? So what I'm saying is this could be normal for this stage of healing or a sign of trouble. In fact this behavior could be normal well into the second week. Again, I think I would call the vet to see what they think. It sounds like you're doing a good job with him. Keep us posted thanks, GL B


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...poor kitty. Wishing kitty a quick and painless recovery!


----------



## My Felix (Apr 9, 2012)

Binkers said:


> I would call my vet back to notify of the ongoing "constipation". It may not be constipation but nerve damage. You may need a stool softener and/or a little anal stimulation to get things moving. Pelvic fractures can also cause damage to the sciatic nerves resulting in paralysis in one or both legs. Is he still on pain meds? Some animals refuse to move at all if they're in pain. There can be several types of pelvic fractures and without a more complete description of the fracture location(s) I'm a bit hesitant to make any further guesses as to what is going on. Did the vet ever recommend surgery? Does he move his legs at all? How about his tail? Did the vet actually say he had no neurological deficits? So what I'm saying is this could be normal for this stage of healing or a sign of trouble. In fact this behavior could be normal well into the second week. Again, I think I would call the vet to see what they think. It sounds like you're doing a good job with him. Keep us posted thanks, GL B


Thank you for everyone's concern and well wishes.

Hi Blinkers,

Here is his x-ray pic so you can see where the fracture is. My vet and I were also talking about whether he may have nerve damage too :sad because he is NOT really trying to move his hind legs and I haven't even seen much tail movement now that I think about it. She asked that I not give him a dose of the pain med yesterday to see if that would make a difference since it is morphine based & will make him in a sedated type of state & possibly constipate him - he was definitely more alert & trying to hold himself up to eat & look around but still wouldn't put any weight or do anything with his back legs. I rinsed his bottom half & he didn't even flinch & of course he hates water. 
As for a stool softener, the vet suggested a tsp of canned pumpkin a day since day one & he's been eating that - yesterday was the first bowel movement so that's a good sign I assume. The vet suggested that we initially try the cage rest because she thought he has a good chance of the bone healing itself and surgery being unnecessary. She did not rule out any nerve damage but wants me to see a neurologist if he is still not trying to move after this weekend. I want to do as much as possible for him to recover but unfortunately I do not have the money if surgery or anything really expensive is needed :sad On the initial exam/appointment I already spent $400 of money I had saved for my son's bday next month so I really do not know what else to do at this point. 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*my prayers are with you and felix*

i'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for felix's health. i hope surgery is not needed. hang in there, felix. we're all rootin' for you.


----------

